# Vehicle repair training/courses



## vivaciouswacky (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello !!

I am interested in learning car repairing or some kind of a practical training on how a car engine works and fix some simple stuff if something goes wrong, out of my own interest . It would be great if you could let me know if there is any course or advanced course on something similar. Thanks in advance.


----------



## atifn79 (Sep 12, 2014)

I think you may read out some basics on web, may look into your own vehicle well and then may contact some garage for practical training or may join some educational institute in near location of yours .thanks


----------



## NZE_EMEX (Aug 4, 2021)

Hi Guys! Looking for a good place to learn automobile training of about 7 to 10 days in dubai


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

NZE_EMEX said:


> Hi Guys! Looking for a good place to learn automobile training of about 7 to 10 days in dubai


Automobile training ?


----------



## NZE_EMEX (Aug 4, 2021)

UKMS said:


> Automobile training ?


Yes.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

NZE_EMEX said:


> Yes.


What do you mean by automobile training for 7-10 days ? ….. if you can be a bit more specific then someone may be able to help you.


----------



## NZE_EMEX (Aug 4, 2021)

UKMS said:


> What do you mean by automobile training for 7-10 days ? ….. if you can be a bit more specific then someone may be able to help you.


We are looking at something on Automobile diagnosis, service and repair as well as Engine performance and drivability, Engine repair. As much as can be done within 7 to 10 days beacuse the client will be coming from Africa


----------

